# Oasis Humidifier Question



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The instructions say that at the end of the winter you should rinse the crystals out and let the humidifier dry.

My question is why do I have to dump the crystals down the sink? Why can't I just take the lid off, let it dry out and then use it again next year?

Do they go bad or something?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I read something about the crystals getting sharp when they dry out and then puncture the container if left inside it thereby causing it to leak.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok I haven't done this in the past and haven't had an issue. The website says if these leak, there will be a damp spot on the outside and I've never had that.

That being said, I do have a refill kit so might as well. Some observations. On the blue ones, the jelly like substance that comes out, is clear. On the beige ones, the ones for very dry places, the goop is yellowish. I also learned that if the humidity in your room is above 25% then you should be using the blue ones. I've been using the beige ones and have probably been over humidifying my guitars.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Also, holy crap are my hands dry now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I used them for a year or two and when not needed in warmer weather I filled them and stored them in sealed plastic sandwich bags so they wouldn’t dry out. That worked but it was more practical for me to just humidify my entire condo rather than mess around with filling those things up all the time.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> I used them for a year or two and when not needed in warmer weather I filled them and stored them in sealed plastic sandwich bags so they wouldn’t dry out. That worked but it was more practical for me to just humidify my entire condo rather than mess around with filling those things up all the time.


My guitars are in a guest room in the basement but even with a humidifier I'm lucky to hit 35%. The room is right next to the furnace room and there is a furnace intake vent in the room.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> My guitars are in a guest room in the basement but even with a humidifier I'm lucky to hit 35%. The room is right next to the furnace room and there is a furnace intake vent in the room.


Sounds kinda high risk.

I can easily maintain 50% in the winter. Can go higher but then the windows are wet. Run a dehumidifier in the summer if it gets really humid. I haven’t adjusted the TR on an acoustic guitar in 10 years but some of the electrics change relief a little with the seasons which is strange because I would expect the acoustics to be more sensitive to humidity.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guncho said:


> The instructions say that at the end of the winter you should rinse the crystals out and let the humidifier dry.
> 
> My question is why do I have to dump the crystals down the sink? Why can't I just take the lid off, let it dry out and then use it again next year?
> 
> Do they go bad or something?


No matter what you do, the humidifier eventually just leaks into your guitar body.

At least the 4 I’ve had all did that even with vigilant correct use and distilled water.

I keep my guitars in my living room on the main floor as I have the exact same issue with controlling humidity in the basement.

That being said. I am a bachelor with no pets or kids and only a Tele and a Waterloo to worry about taking up space.

I have a pretty nice mustang bass. But I keep it in the basement like a red headed step child because the action and over all well being of a bass guitar doesn’t matter to me.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Sounds kinda high risk.
> 
> I can easily maintain 50% in the winter. Can go higher but then the windows are wet. Run a dehumidifier in the summer if it gets really humid. I haven’t adjusted the TR on an acoustic guitar in 10 years but some of the electrics change relief a little with the seasons which is strange because I would expect the acoustics to be more sensitive to humidity.


High risk yes hence the in case humidifiers.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> No matter what you do, the humidifier eventually just leaks into your guitar body.
> 
> At least the 4 I’ve had all did that even with vigilant correct use and distilled water.
> 
> ...


I'm calling BPS. Bass Protection Services. Basses have rights to man.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Haha I never read the instructions and didn't know you were supposed to do that. I just take the lid off and let it dry out. Fill it again in the fall. Mine doesn't leak and I have used it for 3 winters now. I just use mine in the case though. If it leaks it would just leak onto the case and not the guitar.


----------

